# RMI Verständnisfrage



## xinu (29. Nov 2008)

bitte löschen.


----------



## semi (30. Nov 2008)

Den Account gleich mit. Sowas nervt. Man überlegt sich, wie man einem etwas am besten erklären kann und die Frage verschwindet.


----------



## xinu (30. Nov 2008)

Entschuldige semi.
Ich dachte es die Frage ist unverständlich/dumm gestellt, weil so lange keine Reaktion kam.

Es ging um ein RMI Beispiel wie z.b. hier:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/rmi/hello/hello-world.html

Wir war unklar wie das Ganze funktioniert, wenn mehrere Clients mit dem Server kommunizieren wollen.
Der Client müsste in jedem Methodenaufruf am Server seinen Benutzernamen mitschicken, damit der Server weiß welchem Client der Request zuzuordnen ist.

Ich suchte nach einer Möglichkeit wie man so ein Beispiel lösen kann.

lg
xinu


----------



## tuxedo (1. Dez 2008)

Session-Factory-Pattern... 

Dazu brauchst du mehrere Remote-Objekte:

1. Objekt: Hat sowas wie eine Login-Methode mit der sich der Client authentifiziert und sich am Server identifiziert. Als Rückgabewert bekommt der Client ein neu erzeugtes Remote-Objekt, welches als "Session" dient. 

2. Objekt: Das "Session" Objekt welches beim login am ersten Objekt zurückkommt: beinhaltet alle weiteren Methoden die der Client am Server aufrufen kann.

Dadurch dass der Server jedes dieser Session-Objekte erzeugt, weiß er auch immer welcher Client welche Methode in der Session aufruft. 

Wurde hier im Forum schon mehrfach besprochen, sogar mit Codebeispiel. Musst nur mal suchen.

- Alex


----------

